# Hurricane Edouard



## SlipperKing (Aug 5, 2008)

Facing the possiblity of a catagory 1 hurricane on Tues, Monday night I was forced to move ALL the plants from the yard and greenhouse into the garage. In the nineteen years that I've had this greenhouse it has never been tested in 60 mph winds. Not to take chances, the kids and I filled up the garage!









Looking into the garage




And looking so lonely





Edouard turned out to be a ***** cat! But that's OK with me!


----------



## Candace (Aug 5, 2008)

That looks like quite a job. Especially if you did all the moving in the rain.


----------



## Corbin (Aug 5, 2008)

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 5, 2008)

a lot of work, but an exceptional occasion to have a fine cleaning of the gh!!!  Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 5, 2008)

Whew!Glad all is OK!


----------



## Heather (Aug 5, 2008)

I agree with Ed - better safe! Glad all turned out okay!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2008)

Hurricane = good surfin' weather! :crazy:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 5, 2008)

That's good news. I'll be up the same antics here very soon since the typhoons will be rolling in any time now. We average around two a year, but so far nothing. Of course we don't have monster storms like you guys on the Gulf Coast; still 100+ mph winds whipping at your windows ain't no fun!


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 6, 2008)

Hope all is well! I agree with all the other respondents!

:clap::clap:


----------



## charlie c (Aug 6, 2008)

Rick H,

Very happy to hear that you, your family, and your collection came through in good shape. 

Hope you're not having any ongoing issues; power outages, boiling water to make it potable, etc. 

And good luck with the rest of the hurricane season.

charlie c


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2008)

I LOVE NY! (minimal hurricane, earthquake, blizzard, mudslide, wildfire, drought capital of the world)


----------



## Heather (Aug 6, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I LOVE NY! (minimal hurricane, earthquake, blizzard, mudslide, wildfire, drought capital of the world)




hmm, why am I holding my tongue right now?


----------



## Corbin (Aug 6, 2008)

charlie c said:


> Rick H,
> 
> Very happy to hear that you, your family, and your collection came through in good shape.
> 
> ...



Actually the Texas part of the gulf coast is pretty safe now. If you look back at the hurricanes that have struck the Texas gulf coast most, though certainly not all, have names that start with either B or C. Edouard is an exception as was the “I” storm that followed Katrina and hit Port Author/Beaumont that year.


----------



## Corbin (Aug 6, 2008)

Heather said:


> I agree with Ed - better safe! Glad all turned out okay!



I should follow my on advice. Last night I was changing a bulb and since I did not take the precaution to move the plants off the shelf I knocked my barbigerum and my amboinensis off the shelf. Broke one of two, ready to open buds, off the barbigerum and one bud off the amboinesis. :sob:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2008)

Hurricane Ed!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2008)

Heather said:


> hmm, why am I holding my tongue right now?



jealousy?oke:


----------



## Heather (Aug 6, 2008)

NYEric said:


> jealousy?oke:



Um. No. 

I seem to remember that there was a fairly significant terrorist attack in NY a few years ago...Not so idyllic, really.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 7, 2008)

_Touche!_


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 7, 2008)

All is well in pear town. thanks folks


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 7, 2008)

luckily terrorist attacks are even more rare than any of the other listed weather events; especially if you live in 'uptstate' ny! (though we have mudslides, blizzards etc) thankfully nobody outside of wherever has every heard of 'utica', and there are a bunch of other utica's through the us to keep them confused!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 7, 2008)

Corbin said:


> I should follow my on advice. Last night I was changing a bulb and since I did not take the precaution to move the plants off the shelf I knocked my barbigerum and my amboinensis off the shelf. Broke one of two, ready to open buds, off the barbigerum and one bud off the amboinesis. :sob:


Terrible! Sorry.

I'm glad everyone is OK.


----------

